# Gulf Coast Race this Saturday night?



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Wondering if there is going to be enough turn out for a race this Saturday night? Would like to put together a 4x Short Course truck race. I just dont want to get to the track at 3pm only to find out there is not enough people for a race and have the track close at 6...also don't want to get to the track at 11am and spend 12 hours there if there is a race, wife is getting cranky and need to balance track time.

So how many people are willing to race this Saturday through the cold?:redface:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Might be sorta slim with the weather and since the next weekend there is the big cash race at River race track and after that HARC at Vertigo. I'll be out of town, but have fun for who ever braves it.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I MAY..no promises yet. I'd like to work on the 4x4 Slash a bit more, but I don't know if I want to freeze my cajones off.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Guff,

I've got a good sized propane heater (about 3 feet tall) and a table top heater that I'm bringing. I have some set up work to do on the Jammin as well. If you and Phil race that gives us four as Bret will also be there. I think thats enough for a class. I guess it just depends on who else shows for the other classes.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I will run if i need to..Dee says he is also going to run his 4x4. If we don't get enough to race i will keep the track open till 8 so your trip won't be for nothing..Hey chris do you have a spare rear dog bone for you jammin? Mine is bent still works but it's bent pretty bad.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

No racin 4x4 slash for me this weekend.... Just broke my rear axle stub and no one has them in stock yet. It's gonna be really cold. I could only handle being at the trAck for a hour today before it felt like a thousand needles stabbing my fingers.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Phil send the invoice to Twells. lol


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

*Heater*

A heater is a definite must...we'll have a good sized one running.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL you can try having some really warmly dressed turn marshals down on the track and the drivers inside the posh party room upstairs driving in the warmth!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Driving with the cap't!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I was thinking about heading out to race. Anyone gonna race 1/8 ebuggy? I went to race for the ROAR Electric Regionals and that was pretty rough.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Think you can count me out this weekend fellas...I just don't want to sit out there and freeze.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> Think you can count me out this weekend fellas...I just don't want to sit out there and freeze.


Bummer...just bundle up!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I've raced in the cold before. It's your hands that suffer. Can't feel them to drive your car.lol


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I was thinking about it. Got a new MBX-6T electric I want to try. The cold not only effects you but it also effects your car. A couple of weeks ago, I was practicing with my RC8 on a cold day, came off a small jump and my rear arm cracked in half. I have never broken a rear arm on that buggy since I've had it (going on 2 years). I don't think there will be enough racers show up to have a race anyway.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

We will be there to practice, LOL wee need it .
Rodger if your gonna run the truggy we will run with you and just to make it feel like a real race I will hit you from behind  softly though. 

matt


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Doc Hepner said:


> I was thinking about it. Got a new MBX-6T electric I want to try. The cold not only effects you but it also effects your car. A couple of weeks ago, I was practicing with my RC8 on a cold day, came off a small jump and my rear arm cracked in half. I have never broken a rear arm on that buggy since I've had it (going on 2 years). I don't think there will be enough racers show up to have a race anyway.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Matt...Maybe I will go out during the day and burn a few batteries with the new truggy. You are welcome to try and catch me. Once that sun goes down, I'm in the truck heading for home.

Paul and Matt...What diff did you install the four small o-rings in (MBX-6T)? I installed them in the front diff. Is that wrong?

Thanks...Roger


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't have the 6t yet, but I would think that you should not use any. just the ones for the out drives to seal them....


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Doc Hepner said:


> Hey Matt...Maybe I will go out during the day and burn a few batteries with the new truggy. You are welcome to try and catch me. Once that sun goes down, I'm in the truck heading for home.
> 
> Paul and Matt...What diff did you install the four small o-rings in (MBX-6T)? I installed them in the front diff. Is that wrong?
> 
> Thanks...Roger


same here Rodger we will be there at 10 or 11 and leave at about 3 or 4, Sorry Rodger I have the kyosho ST-RR so I have no idea what o rings your talking about.

Matt


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Do not use the small orings in the diffs.
They use those for the large flowing tracks in Europe.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya not sure what small O rings your talking about either, but chicks with small O rings rock!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

!troll!


jasonwipf said:


> Ya not sure what small O rings your talking about either, but chicks with small O rings rock!


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Mark! I ran the truggy a few times Saturday at Mike's with the small o-rings installed. The handling didn't feel right. I will say this...That truggy is fast!!! I'll take the small o-rings out and see if that improves the handling. Of course it could also be my driving. Maybe you or Paul should drive it to see if it's OK after I take out the small o-rings.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I know you will like it after you take out the small orings


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

How long is the strait at Mikes? What's the overall track dimensions?

Thanks


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The stait is about 140 x 70 deep


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ordered my 6t today....hehehehehe


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice Paul!!! Will you have it ready this weekend? I'm planning on showing up at Mike's this weekend. It should be a lot warmer. The only thing I am worried about is the rain. Don't forget...Don't install the small o-rings in the diff.

Phil...Are we racing this weekend at Mike's???


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

insaneracin2003 said:


> ordered my 6t today....hehehehehe


Cool man! I'm waiting for mine to come in too. 2010 is going to be bad arse.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Racing starts at 6PM

Plans are being made to prevent the water from getting on the track


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason...Are you going gas or electric with your 6T?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Doc Hepner said:


> Jason...Are you going gas or electric with your 6T?


Hummm i wonder?:rotfl:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

flashlight i bet


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Doc Hepner said:


> Jason...Are you going gas or electric with your 6T?


There is only a MBX6T-E in my world :biggrin:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

my 6t will be in friday...how fast can i slam it together......


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine went from box to track in 3 1/2 hours, you can do it paul


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

racing does not start until 6 pm you can do it Paul.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i can do it......


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

all night long!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

even got me some fresh black and round XXX rubbers to go with it.....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

insaneracin2003 said:


> even got me some fresh black and round XXX rubbers to go with it.....


 Paul we all know you got -xxx.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Lunch at the Brickhouse Saturday 12:00


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Lunch at the Brickhouse Saturday 12:00


The "Brickhouse"; is that that cat house you told me about?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

almost


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

There is only one


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The offroad track will only be open for practice today..It opens at 9am closes at 5pm fee is 5bucks.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I stopped by Mike today and they have enclosed the wall section that used to let rain in when the wind blew hard it looked awesome. Thanks guys


----------

